# SDG - Sunland Group



## kifoghorn (1 November 2004)

*SDG will act like last month?*

Mmmm, just like last month SDG has gone up in the first day... Last month it then dropped down to almost last place, then at the end moved into the green.


----------



## webhead2003 (10 January 2005)

I’m curious to anyone’s thoughts on the position and the future of SDG ?


----------



## EvilCoconut (14 November 2006)

My knowledge of SDG is very limited for i am still in the stages of research, however the company as evolved so much over the past years from a local realestate research and land investing to one of Australia's best managed hotel and 5 star accomodation holdings. Soheil A. first started the company over 10 years ago and now his son Sahba A. has been given the oppurtunity to further develop this company to recieve an increase in well earned returns.. and mark my words: This company is going to be BIG. This is my opinion however. But for a company to be know as having the tallest residential building aswell as a designer label Accomodation Holding and to be building D1 similar to Q1, in Dubai this will (when finished) increase there reputation as well as there income. (although this is speculation) soon people will begin to realise what a well managed company SDG is and eventaully pay big bucks.


----------



## rwkni1 (15 November 2006)

Yeah, i like the company, have been holding since $1.30 when it tanked sharply in 2005 after the strong rally to around $2.70. What do you make of this move into funds management?? soheil must have some good connections in dubai. The versace rollout today was also brilliant news.


----------



## EvilCoconut (28 November 2006)

Well soheil and sahba are both middle eastern which means they must know some pretty important people in dubai. good for us!!


----------



## Buffettology (12 September 2007)

Another one of the solid companies with no talk!  

This was has been doing very well lately!

I bought at 3.40, now up around 4.30!  Great return there off a safe, solid company!

No need for speculation and high risk!


----------



## MRC & Co (5 March 2008)

I dont own this stock, but WTF happened today, dropped nearly 11% with no news and market relatively flat?  I like it at its current price, but is there something Im missing? Going ex div on Friday right?  So shouldnt it be moving upwards?


----------



## 36590 (6 March 2008)

Am I right in saying that director of Sunland Sohiel Abadian bought 300,000 at $2.89 yesterday from todays announcement. 

And yet the shares are down another 5% today to $2.70. 

Is there some else happening? If there was, you wouldn't think that a director would be buying $800,000 odds worth of shares.


----------



## MRC & Co (6 March 2008)

36590, your telling me!  And with it going ex div Friday should be moving up also!

I am completely bamboozled by this one!  Friday might be a good time to get in if this ones price gets even more smashed, though with its current trend, it will probably jump when it goes ex div!  The stock has become a contrarian in itself!


----------



## MRC & Co (3 April 2008)

Well based on VSA, support and fundamental evaluation, this stock (and JBH) over the past month appear to have seen the smart money come in, sucking up supply and creating a bottom on high volumes and narrow spreads.  Both, far moreso SDG, appeared good value also.  As such, prices of both have gone bananas over the last couple days.  Made 10% on JBH and 25% on SDG!  Let the good times roll!


----------



## MRC & Co (15 May 2008)

Well I will keep talking to myself as long as good trading opportunities keep arising for SDG.

As can be seen, accumulation took place in the background, we have then seen a consolidation take place on falling volume, a bullish sign.  

Volume has picked up recently and today, it broke out of a symmetrical triangle (a micro double bottom can also be seen), on good volume, so far, at the high of the spread.

I bought this one today.

Add to that, I have it currently valued around at $3.34 give or take a few dollars


----------



## matt1987 (28 August 2008)

what are peoples opinions of this one. would appreciated any comments.

im a long term holder and like the no-fuss and always deliver nature of the company. not many announcements ever, but when they do make one they rarely disappoint imo.


----------



## So_Cynical (29 November 2008)

*SDG *up 22.7% on Friday, at current SP of $1 and fully 
franked Divi of 14c....Sunland looks to good to be true. :dunno:
15 Cent Divi flagged for next year.

Company Summary


Market Cap: 323,550,101
Issued Shares: 323,550,101
52-wk High: 4.58
52-wk Low: 0.71
Div Yield	: 14%
Debt to equity: 15%
Debt to assets: 08%
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20081110/pdf/31dhlq151097lk.pdf


----------



## dmagnus (2 March 2009)

Ive bought into this now, watched it get sold down brutally despite love from analysts, an interim div representing a great yield at 3c / share

then again, many people were saying it was great at $3......


----------



## bigdog (2 March 2009)

dmagnus said:


> Ive bought into this now, watched it get sold down brutally despite love from analysts, an interim div representing a great yield at 3c / share
> 
> then again, many people were saying it was great at $3......




The Inside trader recommended SDG as a buy last week.

Key points:

- It's trading at 44c yet the Net Tangible Assets (NTA) are $197 as at 31-12-08

- It has cash reserves of $105M and undrawn line of credit of $170. They state that they have no need to raise cash in the near future.

- They are considering a share buy back

- They have just issued a fully franked interim dividend of 3c

- They have conservative gearing ratios

- A director bought to early. He bought $411K in Sept last year at $2.31 (ouch) Yet he still must have been confident then.

- 5 analysts give this a buy recomendation

- Buyer demand is increasing after their half yearly report came out today.


52-wk High	$3.3900
52-wk Low	$0.3050
Currently $0.3150 March 2 at 3:00 PM

Also, I tipped SDG - Sunland Group for March in ASF Stock Tipping Competition


----------



## skc (2 March 2009)

bigdog said:


> The Inside trader recommended SDG as a buy last week.
> 
> Key points:
> 
> ...




That last point surely is the most important  
Current price 0.31. Ouch.

There were news about Sunland's director being arrested in Dubai for corruption charges. Doesn't sound good, or may be this highlights the kind of relationship that they have.


----------



## bigdog (2 March 2009)

skc said:


> There were news about Sunland's director being arrested in Dubai for corruption charges. Doesn't sound good, or may be this highlights the kind of relationship that they have.




ASX ANN today
02-03-2009 01:53 PM  	 SDG  	  Response to Press Articles 

ANN states that Sunland CEO Middle East (David Brown) is only a witness and not a suspect.

Refer ANN document below
==================================================================
*SMH press article March 1 states:  serious comments!!!*
http://www.smh.com.au/world/now-13-aussies-arrested-in-dubai-collapse-20090301-8li0.html?page=-1
*Now 13 Aussies arrested in Dubai collapse*

    * Royce Millar
    * March 2, 2009

THREE property industry high-flyers, including the senior agent of a company part-owned by James Packer, are among 13 Australians under arrest in Dubai as its supposed property miracle has succumbed to the global financial crisis.

Legal sources in Dubai have confirmed that among those in jail or in effect under house arrest over property-related bribery allegations are:

■ David Brown, architect and the middle eastern head of the Sunland Group, a Queensland development company which is part-owned by Mr Packer. Mr Brown has been interrogated at least eight times and has had his passport confiscated in relation to a bribery investigation.

■ Marcus Lee, until recently a senior executive with the Dubai Government-controlled Nakheel development company. He is a former executive with the local property companies Jones Lang LaSalle and Investa. Mr Lee is in jail, without charge, and is facing investigation over alleged bribery.

■ Mr Lee's Nakheel colleague Matthew Joyce, former managing director of the Dubai Waterfront project, is also in jail without charge over alleged bribery.

Until now, only the arrests of Mr Joyce and an unnamed colleague had been made public.

The three executives are of particular concern to lawyers and the Australian embassy because of the seriousness of the allegations and the uncertainty of their future. United Arab Emirates law allows suspects to be held indefinitely without charge.

It is understood the bribery allegations involve millions of dollars in consultancy payments by Sunland to Nakheel and a third party over a waterfront property purchase. Nakheel is one of four development companies linked to the Dubai Government and its ruler, Sheik Mohammed bin Rashid al-Maktoum.

Mr Lee and Mr Joyce have been held in solitary confinement since January 25. They have been allowed only limited access to lawyers and family.

Mr Joyce's and Mr Lee's Melbourne lawyer, Martin Amad, refused to identify Mr Lee by name or discuss details of the cases. But he said he was anxious for both men as they enter their second month in custody without charge.

"We're concerned for the welfare of the accused in custody where they've been kept in solitary confinement," he said. "Their physical and mental health has deteriorated. We are becoming increasingly frustrated at the time it seems to be taking for the prosecution authorities to investigate the matter."

Commenting on the 13 Australians under arrest in Dubai, a Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade spokesman said: "The United Arab Emirates legal system is different to the Australian legal system. People who are under investigation can be held in detention for long periods of time without bail."

Some fear people are being made scapegoats. "There is a lot of face-saving to be done," said one Melbourne property player well versed in business in Dubai. "The sheik can never be responsible, so somebody else has to be."

Sunland's managing director in Australia, Sahba Abedian, confirmed Mr Brown had been interviewed by police but insisted his company was not "implicated in the investigation".


----------



## bigdog (2 March 2009)

If you buy before 06-Mar-2009 you get 3 cent dividend!!

Is it worth buying for the 3 cent FF dividend considering the low SP?

Closing price $0.3150 March 2 down $-0.0250 for the day

Ex-Dividend Date:  	06-Mar-2009
Dividend Payable Date: 	27-Mar-2009
Dividend Amount: 	0.0300
Dividend Franked Percentage: 	100%


----------



## runningmarket (3 March 2009)

SDG is sitting on a war chest of cash and all higher management and executives are buying GWOPs when they can. Notwithstanding, I would be looking at higher conviction plays in the Australian Market.


----------



## craigj (29 March 2009)

*SDG sunland*

sunland has a share buy back occuring and has seen the share price rise on friday by 10c to 52c 
they are buying back 10% of stock

i am new to the market and hold some shares that i bought a month ago for the dividend  
what do people expect will happen to the share price?  Over what period of time do they buy shares back?

cheers


----------



## emerge (30 March 2009)

*Re: SDG sunland*

The share buy back is a positive to share price.

This combines with a share price that is well under net tangible assets of $1.45 and a company with next to no borrowings amd 100 million sitting in the bank all suggests that even after the price move we have seen in the last few days that there could be more to come.


There are 5 times more buy orders than sell orders ta the moment indicating 
strong momentume and the charts are showing that an upturn is now evident.


Do your own research but i bought this one with confidence.


----------



## Sheldon_Cooper (3 April 2009)

I am extremely curious about this stock. It has rallied quite well recently, and I was wondering what people's projections were for the future?

Does it still have good short-term growth potential?


----------



## craigj (3 April 2009)

they are buying back 32 million shares and have a good balance sheet so i expect they will keep rising the 3 c div last month was very nice


----------



## craigj (31 May 2009)

price been moving up nicely as some shares have been bought back

can any gurus advise how long it will take to buy all the shares back

can any tech anns do a chart suggesting possible exit points or dates

cheers


----------



## peter2 (20 October 2020)

Over 11 years since the last post on Sunland group reflects that investors are not interested in this company. 
Seems the directors have a similar view. They've completed a strategic review and decided to convert some of their assets to cash and return this cash to their shareholders.  

Wow, you don't see this sort of corporate action very often.


----------



## So_Cynical (20 October 2020)

peter2 said:


> Over 11 years since the last post on Sunland group reflects that investors are not interested in this company.
> Seems the directors have a similar view.




Surprised Sunland is still listed..thought it was a dead duck.


----------



## divs4ever (6 July 2022)

FY22 Profit Guidance and Special Dividend
Directors are pleased to announce the Company is on target to achieve net profit after tax in
the range of $92 to $98 million, in line with the market announcement released 17 February
2022, subject to the audit of the Group’s financials. This follows settlements of the following
material transactions since that announcement:
• Grace on Coronation in March 2022
• Greenmount Beach Resort in March 2022
• The Lakes Lot 909 in May 2022
• Stage 2 of Montaine Residences (NSW) project in May 2022. The balance two stages are
scheduled for completion and settlement through to October 2022
• The Lanes Retail in June 2022
• 80 units in 272 Hedges Avenue (QLD) project in June 2022. The balance of the units are
scheduled to settle through to August 2022.
The proceeds from these transactions have repaid the Group’s debt facilities for working capital
and project developments. Sufficient funds have also been allocated to repay the balance of
external unsecured debt arrangements and until that occurs, is required to continue to comply
with debt covenants of the facility.
SUNLANDGROUP.COM.AU
SUNLAND GROUP LIMITED ABN 65 063 429 352
ROYAL PINES MARINA PRECINCT, ROSS STREET, BENOWA, QUEENSLAND 4217
Directors are also pleased to declare a fully franked special dividend of 30 cents per share which
will be paid 28 July 2022. Managing Director Mr Sahba Abedian said “the payment of the special
dividend is in line with the directors’ intention to pay dividends quarterly where possible, whilst
maintaining the Group’s debt covenants until external financial liabilities are fully repaid”.
This announcement has been authorised by the Board of Directors.

 i do not hold this share


----------

